# Hilfe bei Bellyboat kauf



## maki1980 (12. Juni 2012)

Moin Männers,

da wir seit langem schon einen Wohnwagen nahe Neustadt stehen haben, möchte ich mir nun endlich ein Belly kaufen. Leider habe ich auf diesem Gebiet keine Ahnung daher lege ich meine Sicherheit in Eure Hände/Erfahrungen. Für welches Belly würdet Ihr Euch heute entscheiden? 

Daten zu mir:
188 cm
95KG
Kosten sind Egal.

Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir auch was zu der Form sagen.
Anscheinend gibt es ja die U-Form und die V-Form. 
Wo ist hier der Unterschied?


Oder doch lieber ein SOT?|kopfkrat
Vielen Dank an alle!

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Keule1988 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hilfe bei Bellyboat kauf*

Ich habe eins für dich aus Frankreich das ist mein Zweitbelly und habe es daher vielleicht ne handvoll mal benutzt . Neupreis lag bei 360 Euro . Ich gebe es dir günstiger wenn Intresse besteht einfach melden.


----------



## maki1980 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hilfe bei Bellyboat kauf*

wie heißt das Belly?


----------



## flasha (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hilfe bei Bellyboat kauf*

Das wäre was "ordentliches" was man empfehlen kann:

http://www.rudiheger.eu/Boote-Zubehoer/Belly-Boote/Outcast-Fish-Cat-4::2034.html

Vor- und Nachteile der Formen kann ich dir leider nicht nennen.


----------



## Corinna68 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hilfe bei Bellyboat kauf*

Schau mal hier  *http://www.ebay.de/itm/180899744046?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648*

die Dinger sind nicht schlecht,wir haben davon 3 Stück und sind voll zufrieden,brauchen noch ein viertes
|wavey:


----------



## maki1980 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hilfe bei Bellyboat kauf*

Hi Corinna,

leider komme ich nicht auf die Seite von Ebay.
Kannst du mir evtl. den Namen nennen?

Lieben Gruß

Daniel


----------



## Keule1988 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hilfe bei Bellyboat kauf*

Das ist vom bootsteile Hersteller amiaud Modell pike and bass


----------



## maki1980 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hilfe bei Bellyboat kauf*

Das sieht sehr dem 
Ron Thompson Max-Float Belly Boat 
ähnlich.

Auf jeden Fall ein schönes Belly.....


----------



## Keule1988 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hilfe bei Bellyboat kauf*

ron thompson XD naja


----------



## Corinna68 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hilfe bei Bellyboat kauf*



maki1980 schrieb:


> Hi Corinna,
> 
> leider komme ich nicht auf die Seite von Ebay.
> Kannst du mir evtl. den Namen nennen?
> ...



*Ray Robinson Belly Boat Belly Boot Hurricane Profi V Boot*

Hast ne PN|wavey:


----------



## Keule1988 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hilfe bei Bellyboat kauf*

Da kannst dir auch nen Anker ums Bein binden :-D vielleicht treibt der ja oben


----------



## maki1980 (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hilfe bei Bellyboat kauf*

Hallo,

ich habe gerade diesen Link bekommen:
http://www.amazon.de/Ron-Thompson-Max-Float-Belly-Boat/dp/B007A9A1JY/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1339571018&sr=8-4

Kennt jemand dieses Belly?


Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Keule1988 (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hilfe bei Bellyboat kauf*

Ron Thompson ist halt nicht ohne grund unteres Preis Niveau . Daher man sollte sich überlegen was man da kauft . Dieses Belly hat meist seine schwachstelle an den nähten und an dem Schlauch die Verschweißten nähte. Also das ist wirklich ein doofes gefühl weit draussen zusein und man greift in den schlauch und da fehlt luft. Daher spare nicht bei sowas . Wie gesagt ich kann dir meins empfehlen ich verkauf dir das mit Porto für 200 . Hatte es bei ebay selber letztes jahr für 260 gekauft . Daher da hast dann ein belly was zu dir passt weil ich bin selber 1.94 und da ist man richtig  demensioniert und in dem belly sitzt du aufm wasser . in den Ron Thompson sitzt im wasser was in der geschwindigkeit schon unterschiede macht . und zudem sitzt du auf stirepor das macht im kalten wasser nen warmen hintern hat auch wiederum vorteile .


----------



## Fisch-Klops (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hilfe bei Bellyboat kauf*

Outcast Fish Cat und Guideline (hab ich selbst) haben nen sehr guten Ruf und sind schön robust. Beide gibt´s für 250-300€. Nur das mitgelieferte Zubehör (Flossen, Pumpe...) ist meist nich doll.


----------



## AndreasG (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hilfe bei Bellyboat kauf*



Fisch-Klops schrieb:


> Outcast Fish Cat und Guideline



Fish Cat 4 ist von der Verarbeitung ganz weit vorne, die hochgelobten Guidelineteile haben allerdings das gleiche Schlauchmaterial wie Ron Thompson.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## MeFo_83 (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hilfe bei Bellyboat kauf*



Keule1988 schrieb:


> Ron Thompson ist halt nicht ohne grund unteres Preis Niveau . Daher man sollte sich überlegen was man da kauft . Dieses Belly hat meist seine schwachstelle an den nähten und an dem Schlauch die Verschweißten nähte. Also das ist wirklich ein doofes gefühl weit draussen zusein und man greift in den schlauch und da fehlt luft. Daher spare nicht bei sowas . Wie gesagt ich kann dir meins empfehlen ich verkauf dir das mit Porto für 200 . Hatte es bei ebay selber letztes jahr für 260 gekauft . Daher da hast dann ein belly was zu dir passt weil ich bin selber 1.94 und da ist man richtig  demensioniert und in dem belly sitzt du aufm wasser . in den Ron Thompson sitzt im wasser was in der geschwindigkeit schon unterschiede macht . und zudem sitzt du auf stirepor das macht im kalten wasser nen warmen hintern hat auch wiederum vorteile .



so ein quatsch !! wahnsinn...
behandle dein boot gut, und es ist gut zu dir...kann dir bei jedem belly passieren...
fahre selber ein ron thompson (*12200*) und bin vollends zu frieden! habe weder probleme damit, auch nicht die leute die ich kenne die auch so eins fahren, noch geschwindigkeits nachteile!
kumpel hat das guideline und nur probleme damit! kammer geplatzt beim aufpumpen, sitzstange gebrochen weil billiger plaste mist...
also für das geld kann man mehr qualität erwarten...
und das man bis zum hüftknochen im wasser sitzt hat auch sowat von keine nachteile!
da kann man wenigstens im wasser beim paddeln aus dem vollem bein die kraft holen zum paddeln und bequemer/entspannter sitz man alle male!
weiß ja nicht mit welchen sachen man da unterwegs war...#d
ne vernünftige neoprenhose und alles ist top!!!
habe schon touren bei ordentlich minusgraden damit auf der ostsee durch und noch nie gefroren oder dein "unteres preisniveau problem" gehabt!
aber mit nem anker am bein kann ja nur negatives kommen...


----------



## MeFo_83 (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hilfe bei Bellyboat kauf*



AndreasG schrieb:


> Fish Cat 4 ist von der Verarbeitung ganz weit vorne, die hochgelobten Guidelineteile haben allerdings das gleiche Schlauchmaterial wie Ron Thompson.
> 
> Gruß
> Andreas


#6 fish cat 4 hör ich auch nur positives!


----------



## Fisch-Klops (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hilfe bei Bellyboat kauf*



MeFo_83 schrieb:


> kumpel hat das guideline und nur probleme dami! kammer geplatzt beim aufpumpen, sitzstange gebrochen weil billiger plaste mist...


 
stimmt, die Stangen sind echt Müll, die hatte ich gleich zu Anfang gegen Edelstahlrohr getauscht. Und beim Aufpumpen zähl ich immer die Hübe und mach es lieber nich zu straff.


----------



## MeFo_83 (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hilfe bei Bellyboat kauf*

haben alle die ich kenn auch schon getan.
nur für diesen preis hätten die sich gleich was vernünftiges einfallen lassen müssen.|uhoh:
teuer halt nich immer das beste


----------

